# steering cable stuck?



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Anyone have any tips on freeing up steering cable been sitting indoors for about a year wont budge 

thank you for any assistance 

Chris


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

soak the hell out of it with some penetrating oil, after that you might need to use a tap block and hammer  lesson learned :-/ keep your shaft lubed and you wont have to worry about being stuck in something you dont want to be  ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1254275869


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> soak the hell out of it with some penetrating oil, after that you might need to use a tap block and hammer   lesson learned  :-/ keep your shaft lubed and you wont have to worry about being stuck in something you dont want to be    ;D



Had to do this to a buddy's boat.
Same thing, and it worked.
Took a while at first to get it to budge, but once it budged, the rest was easy.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

And if it wasn't mentioned in Brett's link, make sure you turn the wheel every so often so it doesn't happen again!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

> And if it wasn't mentioned in Brett's link, make sure you turn the wheel every so often so it doesn't happen again!


as soon as I can get it to turn I will


----------

